# low fat diet



## Cedric Beaudoin (Mar 2, 2014)

I would like to know what u think about it ?

Is it better to keep this for lean bulk or can i go straight in weight loss with around 500cals less than my normal range.. 

 I never really try this kind of diete ... 

How much low i can go to keep my diet healty ? 0.25gr per lbs seem to be the way to go is it right ? Ive read my fat intake should be 20% of my maintenance calories level thats mean 440cals for me ...


----------



## FitnessSage (Mar 2, 2014)

Low nothing is good, I think, while you should lower you general calorie income, when it comes to macronutrients you should go for natural balance, maybe even lower carbs instead of fats. It's all about the quality of fats, too, if you eat them in form of fast foods, well, do lower that. With healthy fats like from fish or nuts there's less to worry about.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 4, 2014)

Cedric Beaudoin said:


> I would like to know what u think about it ?
> 
> Is it better to keep this for lean bulk or can i go straight in weight loss with around 500cals less than my normal range..
> 
> ...



*Low Fat Diet*

This is a great way to lower you testosterone and decrease muscle mass...if that is what you want. 

Saturated Fats and Cholesterol

These fats are necessary for testosterone production. 

Thus, low fat diets decrease testosterone production which decreases muscle. mass. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## xtrmprodigy (Mar 4, 2014)

I live low fat diets. They work amazing and my body responds very well. If you are enhanced then I think its a great way to eat


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 4, 2014)

Low fat=low testosterone and other specific  hormones.  There is no debating this it is fact.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## xtrmprodigy (Mar 4, 2014)

If I am enhanced so I need to worry about my body producing testosterone? I said for an enhanced athlete


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 4, 2014)

xtrmprodigy said:


> If I am enhanced so I need to worry about my body producing testosterone? I said for an enhanced athlete



You are one of the Village idiots...every village has them.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

xtrmprodigy said:


> I live low fat diets. They work amazing and my body responds very well. If you are enhanced then I think its a great way to eat



They can work, but they're not healthy. 

My diet is up to 75% fats now and I look and feel great!


----------



## xtrmprodigy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> You are one of the Village idiots...every village has them.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



Wow you really stuck it to me. How ever since I look good feel good and am competitive on stage I think you only stuck your foot in your mouth.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

xtrmprodigy said:


> Wow you really stuck it to me. How ever since I look good feel good and am competitive on stage I think you only stuck your foot in your mouth.



Got some pics?


----------



## xtrmprodigy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not gonna post pics but EOD can vouch for how I look. I have nothing to prove to anyone other than stating my opinion and i was attacked personally.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

xtrmprodigy said:


> I'm not gonna post pics but EOD can vouch for how I look. I have nothing to prove to anyone other than stating my opinion and i was attacked personally.



Who the hell is EOD??? And don't let Kenny scare you bro. He is also small.


----------



## xtrmprodigy (Mar 4, 2014)

At the same time Hugh fat diets can work and I never said they don't. I prefer low fat I look better feel better and can consume more quantity of food. John meadows who I largely look up to is an advocate of high fat doesn't mean it works best for everyone.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

xtrmprodigy said:


> At the same time Hugh fat diets can work and I never said they don't. I prefer low fat I look better feel better and can consume more quantity of food. John meadows who I largely look up to is an advocate of high fat doesn't mean it works best for everyone.



Agreed.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 4, 2014)

Yea, I can vouch. Xtrm is a big ass dude. 

Also why does everyone think there is only one way to diet? 

There are a shit ton.

For instance I've seen prep coaches push the fuck out of carbs the entire prep and the person comes in shredded. I've seen carbs as low as 50 a day, the people come in shredded. 

For an enhanced athlete replacing their hormones, fat is not as essential. You need healthy fats for different reasons other than test, but you don't need a lot of fat. 

So in the end low fat diets work but are not optimal for unenhanced athletes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree, have a mate who stays lean on a shit tonne of carbs. He's even prepped using slin.

It's all down to the individual and how they respond.

Kenny is just an opinionated bell-end some times. Not all the time but most times, sometimes.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I agree, have a mate who stays lean on a shit tonne of carbs. He's even prepped using slin.
> 
> It's all down to the individual and how they respond.
> 
> Kenny is just an opinionated bell-end some times. Not all the time but most times, sometimes.



Haha I wish I got a ton of carbs! I just can't handle them well enough. Hopefully in a few more years of working towards a faster metabolism my body will adjust to handling high amounts of carbs better. Who knows...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Haha I wish I got a ton of carbs! I just can't handle them well enough. Hopefully in a few more years of working towards a faster metabolism my body will adjust to handling high amounts of carbs better. Who knows...



I can grow off 100g a day


----------



## micheal78 (Mar 7, 2014)

Before deciding your low fat diet it is important to be realistic, simply eat more healthily, the Eat right programme will provide you with the personalized information and resources you need to meet your goals.


----------



## vassille (Mar 7, 2014)

This is what a low fat diet looks like
let's say on a 4000 cal diet 
protein 250g daily=1000cal
fat 40g=360cal
carbs- 660g=2640cal

That means basically every meal, 6 a day, you would have to eat 110g of carbs. This is just for 4000cal if you need more calories then either protein goes up or carbs have to be bumped up. Long term I have my doubts this is a good thing to eat this many carbs. Short term is doable.


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 8, 2014)

It's gonna take a toll on your endocrine system, among other things. I've tried it, dropped off the deep end mentally after 3 weeks

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 9, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Cholesterol is bad for you, mmmkay?



Oh really? Try living without it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello insulin resistance. 



vassille said:


> This is what a low fat diet looks like
> let's say on a 4000 cal diet
> protein 250g daily=1000cal
> fat 40g=360cal
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> Oh really? Try living without it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



Uh, Dave, I'm pretty sure OfficerFarva was joking.


----------



## betterlife (Mar 28, 2014)

low fat,low carbs, high protein


----------



## vassille (Mar 28, 2014)

xtrmprodigy said:


> If I am enhanced so I need to worry about my body producing testosterone? I said for an enhanced athlete



There is more than one hormone. You need some fat in your diet


----------



## vassille (Mar 28, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Hello insulin resistance.



You not kidding, i have actually tracked my blood glucose on a raughly 500g of carbs a day for 4 weeks. I was good for about 3-4 weeks, towards the 5th week I could see my blood glucose rise and it was all over the place. However, I was up close to 20lbs in body weight but after 4 weeks def insulin resistance set in and had to cut carbs way down. If I would have continued to eat like that I would have gained fat like mad plus I was feeling like shit anyway


----------



## rschaefer (Mar 29, 2014)

In all my studies a mixed diet is the most efficient way for the average person who is looking to maintain a healthy weight. Elite athletes and bodybuilders can alter their ratios to match their workouts and/or pre/post contests. The average person would be better off sticking to a realistic nutrition plan. Train and eat for the way your are trying to look or for what you are trying to accomplish. My question is, "Why are you cutting fats, and what are your goals?"


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 29, 2014)

Doesn't matter if I'm enhanced or if I eat high fat or low fat, I'm still fat. I disgust myself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Doesn't matter if I'm enhanced or if I eat high fat or low fat, I'm still fat. I disgust myself.



Get a diet coach bro - a good one. You'll learn so much


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been trying the Paleo diet like in Dom's and Dale Mabry's thread but I've been on it for awhile and still no noticeable results. Maybe you're right Cap, maybe I just need to put down the cash for a good diet coach. I actually looked into that awhile back but was afraid of getting ripped off. I hate googling for something like that, can you recommend anyone?


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

try the calculators online itll help


----------



## flood (Apr 15, 2014)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Low Fat Diet*
> 
> This is a great way to lower you testosterone and decrease muscle mass...if that is what you want.
> 
> ...



Agree 100% I was such a skecptic. But I kept running up against research coming out that has the food pyramid upside-down. youtube; dr attia and dr d'agostino.


----------



## MDR (Apr 15, 2014)

Wish I could stay lean eating a lot of carbs, but it just does not work for me.  Low fat makes me feel weak and affects my workouts.  For me, it is very hard to maintain muscle, much less make gains on a low fat diet, on or off AAS.  Stopped trying a long time ago.  I know many serious lifters who echo the same.  High protein, moderate to high fat and low carb works best to really lean me out.  Keto works like magic for me.  I struggle to get under 10% without it.


----------



## cluv909 (May 18, 2014)

vassille said:


> There is more than one hormone. You need some fat in your diet


 this is true.


----------



## Ankith (Jun 17, 2014)

For Low Fat Diet, eat healthy fruits and vegetables, Avoid eating oil foods.


----------

